# Get data back



## sneha1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello,

is this possible to get data back after shredded?

if possible then please let me know,

thanks


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

what type of file deletion? 

regular format?
3 passes?
7 passes?

this is your computer right?


----------



## sneha1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

yes this is my computer
and what is the meaning of 
3 passes?
7 passes?


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

He means did u delete it by pressing delete or did you use some other software that deletes/shreds your files


----------



## sneha1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

by using software, i gave command as shred


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Which software did you use. Was it done using the default settings or was it altered. Try give as much info as possible so we have the whole picture


----------



## sneha1977 (Feb 3, 2009)

by using the Download Accelerator Plus (DAP) - Free Download Manager software


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you used the DAP file shredder (or any other similar program), then your files are gone forever. Even professional file recovery software won't be able to get them back.

From the *DAP Frequently Asked Questions*: 


> What does File Shredder do? Is it the same as Delete?
> 
> File Shredder is a special kind of DELETE tool. When you Shred a file, it not only deletes it, but also make sure there's no copy in the recycle bin or any other temporary folder. *It is advised to use discretion when shredding files, as there's really no way to undo it.* Shredder is recommended when complete discretion and privacy are important.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

this is too bad

a normal delete does a single pass throught the data, but you can still get it back because it hasn't been completely jumbled

I doubt you could get 3 pass file deletion back

only extreme file recovery software (probably custom made FBI software could get it back, maybe)

7 passes no

and 32 passes (guttman) definitely no

a pass is when you replace the data with a random set of 1's and Zero's 

after every "pass" the data gets more jumbled 
the pass is when the reader on a HDD (think like a vinyl record but it doesn't touch it it uses magnetics) the info on the metallic disc as it spins


----------

